# Biete Siemens S5 und S7 Baugruppen // u.a. C7-621, MPI-Adapter, etc.



## tech10 (26 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich löse meine Siemenns S5/S7 Sammlung auf.
Zum Verkauf stehen folgende Baugruppen:

*SIEMENS S5
**Preis: 50€ VB
*
115U CPU 941 --> 6ES5 941-7UA12
IM 306 --> 6ES5 306-7LA11
SIMATIC S5 PS 3A --> 3101936
SIMATIC PG 615 --> 6ES5 615-0UA11
SIMATIC PG 605 U --> 6ES5 605-0UA11
SIMATIC S5 BT 777 Bus Terminal --> 6ES5 777-0BC00


*SIEMENS S7 
Preis: 210€ VB
*
SIMATIC S7 IM621 -->  6ES7 621-1AF00
SIMATIC S7 SM331 -->  6ES7 331-7KF02-0AB0
SIMATIC S7 SM332 -->  6ES7 332-5HB01-0AB0                 
SIMATIC C7-621 -->  6ES7621-1AD02-0AE3
SIMATIC S7 PC Adapter USB --> 6ES7 972-0CB20-0XA0 



Bei Interesse einfach melden und Preis vorschlagen.


----------



## tech10 (2 Januar 2021)

Immer noch verfügbar


----------



## Rudi (2 Januar 2021)

ohne Preisvorstellungen ?


----------



## tech10 (2 Januar 2021)

Preisvorstellung für die Siemens S5 Baugruppen: 50€ VB

Preisvorstellung für die Siemens S7 Baugruppen: 210€ VB


----------

